# Looking for feedback on what T-shirts are best used with Plastisol Trasnfers



## j3rkface (Oct 8, 2014)

I've found a lot of posts on problems people have with particular heat presses, shirts or transfers. I am hoping to get some feedback on what brand and or types of t-shirts fellow users have the most success with. I have not made a solid decision on whether to do silk screen, D2G or plastisol transfers yet but I have determined that plastisol transfers represent an easy way to get started so I plan on doing so. I would normally plan on buying a variety of different brand, weight, color shirts for printing to see what works best but I figure this is all stuff other users have already done and perfected. My product will require just black, white or gray shirts mostly. Since I don't want cheap feeling/looking shirts I was looking at the Hanes 5.2 oz and FOL 6 oz shirts, as they are very affordable and seem a little heavier than shirts people complain about being "cheap".

Anyone have some shirts that really love for quality of transfer and longevity?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Virtually all cotton and cotton blends will accept a transfer. Many other fabrics as well, but should be tested first.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You will be fine with cotton and cotton blends. Polyester shirts need a transfer that will cure at lower temps. Nylon is problematic and should be either screenprinted or use a vinyl made for nylon.

"Cheap" is arbitrary. I sold quality shirts to a guy then his dad walked in and called them cheap because of the lightweight fabric. When it comes to durability/longevity, all other things being equal - thicker will always be more durable. So a 6.1 oz shirt will outlast a 4.3 oz shirt. A thicker coat of plastisol will outlast a thinner coat. Decide what quality means to you and to your market. Ultimate durability is important to tradesmen but not necessarily to everyone else.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

j3rkface said:


> I've found a lot of posts on problems people have with particular heat presses, shirts or transfers. I am hoping to get some feedback on what brand and or types of t-shirts fellow users have the most success with. I have not made a solid decision on whether to do silk screen, D2G or plastisol transfers yet but I have determined that plastisol transfers represent an easy way to get started so I plan on doing so. I would normally plan on buying a variety of different brand, weight, color shirts for printing to see what works best but I figure this is all stuff other users have already done and perfected. My product will require just black, white or gray shirts mostly. Since I don't want cheap feeling/looking shirts I was looking at the Hanes 5.2 oz and FOL 6 oz shirts, as they are very affordable and seem a little heavier than shirts people complain about being "cheap".
> 
> Anyone have some shirts that really love for quality of transfer and longevity?


In today's world, we're conditioned to believe thinner is better (everything from clothes pins to duct tape0). To old guys like me, thinner means poor quality. Shirts have dropped to 3.7 or so ounces and a lot of these are see-through. But they're not "cheap" - they often cost more than the heavier cotton styles. Instead, the marketing folks call them "fashionable" and people go along with it. I go with the flow sell the thin shirts to those who want them.

That being said, for stock plastisol transfers, my best results have been hot peel transfers on 6.0/6.1 Gildan and Hanes shirts. The few transfers I tried on Next Level and Gildan Softstyle started peeling after a few washes. Maybe it's the ringspun cotton, maybe it's the weight of the shirt, or maybe I have to try tweaking time/temp.


----------

